# ESTJ noob: don't mess with my schedule!



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello.

I'm new to this site. Actually, this is the first personnality type forum I've taken a part to. I just read the books by David Keirsey this summer, though I had heard some about personnality types before that.

What should you know about me that my personnality type doesn't say? I'm french, so my english may at times be a little awkward, please beard with me.

Other than that, I guess we will learn to know more about each others through this forum.

I'll try my best at being your perfect, stereotypical ESTJ, like you all expect of me. Careful, I bite if you mess up with me.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Trekiael and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum Trekiael. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you dear INTP ^^

(the one that made me discover all of this is an INTP too, not that easy to deal with, though I love her :laughing


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome! ESTJs are cool and in short supply.:happy:


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome :happy:


----------



## PhillyFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't worry. I won't mess with your schedule. :laughing:


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

niss63 said:


> Welcome! ESTJs are cool and in short supply.:happy:


Are they? And here I thought they were boring as hell in a Student Council President That Pushes His Glasses Back On His Nose While Saying "your shirt is untucked from your pants. This is against the dress code you punk". And that they crowded the classrooms, not as students, but as those teachers that give you very well-scheduled lessons, easy to read, easy to remember, but will call your parents if you don't hand your papers on time. Yes, those. :laughing:


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

PhillyFox said:


> Don't worry. I won't mess with your schedule. :laughing:


*squint* I don't trust NTs... OK, so maybe more than SPs, those guys are crazy.

Kidding, kidding, of course XD


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

Jojo said:


> Hello and welcome to the neighborhood!


Thanks! 

About this neighborhood, any hints you can give me? Where is the local serial killer, child kidnapper, garden gnome thief, extremely talentuated gossiper, bad-tempered ones? That would be a great help, thanks.

:laughing:


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> Hello and welcome :happy:


Hello and thank you :wink:


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello *Trekiael* and welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

Roman said:


> Hello *Trekiael* and welcome to the forum! :happy:


Thank you Roman ^^


----------



## thefall (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello. Good to have more ESTJs! roud:


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

thefall said:


> Hello. Good to have more ESTJs! roud:


...You like to be bullied that much, you masochiste?

:laughing:

Kidding, ESTJs are nice people, of course, of course.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Trekiael said:


> ...You like to be bullied that much, you masochiste?


You have to be a masochist to like ESTJ's? Sign me up :wink:

On a serious note, I don't know any ESTJ's and I would be interested in knowing the explanation of this particular comment you've made.


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

Roman said:


> You have to be a masochist to like ESTJ's? Sign me up :wink:
> 
> On a serious note, I don't know any ESTJ's and I would be interested in knowing the explanation of this particular comment you've made.


Gladly, though you have to use your blood for that :wink:

Seriously, though, the girl who posted that is an INFP, our polar opposite that often accuse us of being bullies : too frank, too direct, too unconsiderate of their feelings, expecting too much of them, snobby strict hard-asses, if you will. And between you and me, I'm not ashamed of it. Watching NFs cry is...sometimes fun (when they're watching a movie or such), sometimes annoying (when it's supposed to be our fault but we fail to see how), and sometimes very satisfying (when we did it on purpose, but that might be just me, because I'm somewhat of a sadist, which may not apply for every ESTJ)


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you think that most of the French are ESXJ's? I mean, the American stereotype of them is that they are very blunt and um... a lot like me... lol. But I really would like to know!


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Trekiael said:


> Gladly, though you have to use your blood for that :wink:
> 
> Seriously, though, the girl who posted that is an INFP, our polar opposite that often accuse us of being bullies : too frank, too direct, too unconsiderate of their feelings, expecting too much of them, snobby strict hard-asses, if you will. And between you and me, I'm not ashamed of it. Watching NFs cry is...sometimes fun (when they're watching a movie or such), sometimes annoying (when it's supposed to be our fault but we fail to see how), and sometimes very satisfying (when we did it on purpose, but that might be just me, because I'm somewhat of a sadist, which may not apply for every ESTJ)


*Willingly cuts hand open to appease *Trekiael*, tracing my name out in blood on the contract binding me to ESTJ's forever.* 

Wait, WHAT... HAVE... I... DONE?!?!? :shocked:

Serious part of the text: 
Ah, I see. That makes complete sense. I'm glad you're not ashamed! And wouldn't that defeat the purpose of you being inconsiderate of feelings and a hard-ass for you to actually feel bad for this action? Yes! Watching NF's or SF's cry to me is satisfying to say the least. They cry every five seconds though (well, too much for my taste), so that is my personal annoyance. Almost all my friends have these functions in their typing except for the lone ENTJ friend I have. How can you be a somewhat sadist? Either you like to hurt people or you don't. Haha. :tongue:


----------

